# fibro



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Have you all heard any new information on this condition?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

*Hi,I have not heard of any new "spectacular" breakthroughs regarding either FMS or IBS. My suggestion would be to go to any search engine and type in whatever it is you aretrying to find out about. There is absolutely loads of info out there. One just has to dig for it.CheersCalida*


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi!Check out the mycoplasma post, its a real eye opener, I recommend everyone read it. Check out the links, I spent all day yesterday searching the net for more info, I learned a lot.....good luck!Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi,I just wanted to move this one up so more people would see it and have a chance to reply.Lori Ann


----------

